# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Cyna est à parrainer !!soutenez la!!

## Vive Le Chat

Très gentille chatte, vaccinée, stérilisée, tatouée et testée leucose et fiv+. A part ça, Cyna est en parfaite santé. Lorsquelle est arrivée à lassociation elle avait la galle aux oreilles et on pouvait sentir ses os tellement elle était maigre. Elle avait des petits dans le grenier d'une personne qui ne voulait pas la garder.Elle est câline et adore les caresses. On voit que les doux contacts lui ont toujours manqué. Elle semble avoir été battu par le passé car quand on approche la main, elle recule la tête et se contracte. Cest pourtant une petite chatte douce, tranquille, et propre.Elle aime jouer, elle a envie de faire confiance et dêtre aimée.Cyna a fait des progrès en me faisant confiance à moi ainsi quaux autres chats. Cyna a commencé à jouer comme un chaton. On voit quelle ne se cache plus. Au début elle avait peur aussi des chats. Aujourdhui elle sest transformée et mène une vie tranquille avec les autres.Si vous désirez aider Cyna, faites un geste généreux pour elle en devenant son parrain pour contribuer à ses soins quotidiens, en faisant un don ou encore en adhérant à lassociation annuellement.Pour parrainer Cyna cliquez sur ce lien : http://www.helloasso.com/association...:love2::love2:

----------

